# Savannah Puppies @ 3 weeks



## Kiowa (Mar 30, 2010)

Kai and the Cadbury puppies are doing good! They are still growing like weeds and I started them on puppy food mash today. Kai isn't producing much milk and will only go in to feed the pups about twice a day. Is that normal? I thought she would suckle them more for longer. The pups didn't need any coaching in how to eat, however. All 6 of them picked it up instantly. 

I'll keep updating weekly. If anyone has any input as to what these guys might be mixed with, that would be a big help in finding potential homes. I don't know about the whole DNA testing idea, mostly because of the cost at this point. Thanks again to everyone here for all your help, support and advice. :blush:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not know how normal it is. Jenna went in and fed the pups twice in about three hours that I had them outside today. The pups are 7 weeks old. 

Have you clipped their toenails? Sometimes females do not want to nurse because they are scratching her up. I usually clip mine at about ten days to two weeks and then every week afterwards.


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

How very sweet. 
Sorry I don't any information as to feeding babies. But great pictures.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think if she is only feeding them twice in 24 hours, you need to be feeding them 4-6 times, and I am hoping in your puppy slurry, they are getting some type of milk product, goats milk maybe. 

My girl feeds and cleans up after her pups all the way through. At three weeks old, I did not even feed this lot. I waited until week four and gave them just two meals a day. Now I am feeding three, but Mom is in there supplementing. I also do not give them milk of any kind, just puppy food and hot water. 

Not sure if that is helpful at all. At seven weeks, Pippin was 10 pounds and Sam was 10.9 pounds, so they are not lightweights.


----------



## Kiowa (Mar 30, 2010)

Selzer,
I did put some of that milk replacer formula in the puppy slurry. Kai still goes in to change diapers often, but doesn't lie down to feed but 2, maybe 3 times a day. And she isn't producing much milk. They seem to be healthy, growing well and developing fine. They're all attention hogs and will walk/roll/tumble over as soon as I reach in to pick one up. They've started playing with each other, too. I heard a growl and a real bark already. And they're wagging! That's my favorite, little bitty wags.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

My Chihuhuhas mom had FULLY wened the entire litter at four weeks old and had nothing else to do with them I picked her up at six weeks although they would have let me take her then but I wanted to wait and she seemed fine and is now 5 yrs old she still seems fine. As long as they arnt loosing weight and growing they sould be ok. But german shepherds are not Chihiuhuas eather.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

they look like little furry teddy bears. So dang cute I wonder what their mixed with. Such big sausages lol.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sometimes Jenna lies down and lets them feed, but usually she stands and the puppies stand up under her to eat. She lets them go for some seconds and then moves. Is your girl doing this?

I guess I am just surprised that she has stopped feeding them the bulk of what they are getting. But it sounds like you are doing great at picking up the slack.


----------



## raraujo (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm sure at 4+ weeks the Cadburys are keeping you hopping - but any updates? Pics?


----------

